# joining a gym - fitness assessment test?



## johnd (2 Oct 2009)

Hi,
I would like to join a gym and hopefully lose a few pounds. I am worried thought because a fitness assessment test has to be carried out first. Has anyone any idea of what this involves? To be honest I'm not fit and not very comfortable with the idea of stripping off..


----------



## Berni (2 Oct 2009)

Its not that bad. You'll get weighed & height measured, maybe body fat too if they are very thorough.  Then they check your flexibility (how close to your toes can you reach), and may stick you on a treadmill for a few minutes to see how you cope.
They aren't looking to make you uncomfortable or embarrased, just to target a program to your needs and abilities. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## Jellybaby (2 Oct 2009)

Hi
Dont worry it will be fine, they will assess your current fitness, and what you requirements are and work out a programme for you. Gyms are not full of "Beautiful People" but ordinary joe soaps. Stick with it and good luck.


----------



## johnd (5 Oct 2009)

Thank you both for your replies.


----------



## Complainer (7 Oct 2009)

There is no stripping off involved.


----------



## mooney76 (7 Oct 2009)

hitting a gym as a solution to losing a few pounds may not be the solution unless you can see yourself busting a gut  2-3 times a week.

Having been a member for maybe 10 years i was lucky if i went once a fortnight. Started going to a private instructer who provides a routine for you to follow. Only need one visit a month to him/her.

use the routine in the gym, sweat it out and it becomes a lot more focused and flies


----------

